
Show HN: Hacker101 – A Free Web Security Class - daeken
https://www.hacker101.com/
======
yarapavan
Github repo:
[https://github.com/Hacker0x01/hacker101](https://github.com/Hacker0x01/hacker101)

------
lozzo
Very neat and straight to the point. I have bookmarked it.

------
sushihack
Nice work daeken!

------
yaaboukir
Great content. Cheers!

